# Helix DSP connection issues



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I’m really struggling here and need some help connecting my Helix DSP to my laptop. I’ll try and list all I’ve done.

*Computer:*
Acer Aspire 1M laptop with touchscreen
Windows 8.1 Pro
2 – 3.0 USB
Have used both Pc-tool software, 2.80 and 2.93

*Things I’ve tried:*
*4 computers – 2 using Win7, 1-XP and Win8
*5 different USB cables
*Deleted, updated and installed the USB drivers, even one sent to me from Julian Fischer
*Installed and uninstalled the Pc-tool software a dozen times
*I’ve had a IT tech from work to help with making sure the drivers are updated and used one of their laptops to see if it would connect.
*Contacted Audiotec-Fischer multiple times and tried everything they suggested. Follow the start up process to the letter.

Kevin Keen (kevink on here) has tirelessly tried to help me by researching, sending me files and giving me things to try. Unfortunately nothing seems to work. Greatly appreciate Kevin’s willingness to help as much as he has.

I have been able to connect to it twice in the last 3 weeks. When I tried to connect to it the next time, I get a “USB device not recognized” error. The message reads “The last USB device you connected to this computer has malfunctioned and Windows does not recognize it.” I noticed that when I connect the DSP to the laptop I do not get that USB with the check mark beside it in the task bar. I’m able to connect hard drives, flash drives, printers and my camera to the USB and they all connect without issue. 

I sent it back to the dealer and he tested it out and said he was able to connect to it every time. I don’t know what else to try. I really want this thing to work but don’t know what else to do.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Can you open the software, create a file that you save to a micro SDcard, and will that card plug into the Helix and load the software?

I assume you have replaced the cable? I had trouble for a day with my Helix not connecting, but a new cable solved it.


----------



## The ///Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Can't be much help. I've used vista home, 8.1 laptop and 8.1 tablet and have yet to have an issue.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

The software will open in demo mode and I have saved a setup to my computer hard drive. I have not tried a micoSD card yet. I can do that next but would rather be able to connect my laptop and make changes on the fly. But, I will try that in the meantime to see if that works or not. 

I have tried 5 different cables and nothing seemed to matter.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

The ///Man said:


> Can't be much help. I've used vista home, 8.1 laptop and 8.1 tablet and* have yet to have an issue*.


Been getting a lot of that. I hope to be able to say that soon.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

bigbubba said:


> The software will open in demo mode and I have saved a setup to my computer hard drive. I have not tried a micoSD card yet. I can do that next but would rather be able to connect my laptop and make changes on the fly. But, I will try that in the meantime to see if that works or not.
> 
> I have tried 5 different cables and nothing seemed to matter.


agreed, i was just trying to see if there was a way for you to at least get up and running. Next question, and i am guessing you have done this a couple dozen times, but have you hit the reset on the unit?

I had a couple of issues with my Helix when i fit got it, that i attribute to operator error trying to load the settings. And i think i confused the crap out of the Helix. Resetting it, and starting over after reading the manual 3 times helped.

Have you asked for a replacement device?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

By reset, do mean the Control button? If so, then yes. From my understanding all that does is erases any programs saved in the unit. I also have rest my laptop. I found a thread that mentioned when you get that "USB device has malfunctioned" message that you have to disconnect all USB devises, turn off computer, remove the battery, wait 5 minuets and then restart computer and reconnect USB devices. When I did this it was the first time my laptop connected without issue. But then the next morning it wouldn't.

He offered to replace it but after he tested it and was able to connect every time he figured it had to be me doing something wrong. I just haven't found out what that is yet.


----------



## The ///Man (Oct 6, 2014)

One thing I will say. On a fresh I stall of the software tool, windows had to locate and install the drivers. I don't remember on vista, but on 8 this took about 5 minutes over WiFi. Are you sure the USB drivers are installing. It will say it could not open and do you want to open in demo mode. After that the USB driver would start installing. Took about 5 minutes. When it was done then reopen the tool and ready to go. Maybe something is blocking the drivers from installing.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, all of the cables I've tried are 2.0 including the one that came with it. I haven't used any extension cables since the unit is just sitting in the front seat when testing. I haven't even connected any rca's yet


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

The ///Man said:


> One thing I will say. On a fresh I stall of the software tool, windows had to locate and install the drivers. I don't remember on vista, but on 8 this took about 5 minutes over WiFi. Are you sure the USB drivers are installing. It will say it could not open and do you want to open in demo mode. After that the USB driver would start installing. Took about 5 minutes. When it was done then reopen the tool and ready to go. Maybe something is blocking the drivers from installing.


All of the drivers that were installed said that they have installed and I had to select a box to "finish" the process. It never came up to say anything did not install properly.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

bigbubba said:


> Yes, all of the cables I've tried are 2.0 including the one that came with it. I haven't used any extension cables since the unit is just sitting in the front seat when testing. I haven't even connected any rca's yet


but you do have everything set up in demo mode? All your input/output settings? All your power ground, remote in and remote out wires are connected? I'm sure you have had the best tech support possible, and they have confirmed the unit itself works fine.

Something is corrupting the usb driver...


----------



## The ///Man (Oct 6, 2014)

On windows 8 I never had to click OK or anything. Just popped up a green bar. It loaded. Then it would work.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Hate to hear you are having connection issues. Best wishes for you .
I bought a $86.00 disposable lap top on flea bay just to control the helix. 
Hope you get it worked out. I would be frustrated also to the point of being pi$$ed off.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, when in demo mode I can open a saved profile and it has all the settings I made weeks ago. Just can't connect to the DSP with the computer. I'm hoping to get with someone close by that is using a Helix and see if his computer will connect with my DSP.


----------



## The ///Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Find out how to install the drivers. Do it with DSP disconnected. Uninstall the software tool also. Reinstall the software tool and watch carefully what windows does with the USB driver.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Does anyone get this icon in their task bar when they connect the Helix to the laptop?


----------



## The ///Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Is that windows 7?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I got that pic off the web so it probably is. You get the same icon in Win 8 though.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

bigbubba said:


> Does anyone get this icon in their task bar when they connect the Helix to the laptop?


nope..i don't get any icon.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok. I was thinking that is why I was getting the error when I try to re-connect to it. Because I didn't eject it prior to disconnecting the cable.


----------



## maddawg (Oct 28, 2014)

If you have not gone through the DSP tuning magazine here is a link. Helix® - Downloads 

Now from what I have experienced you might have to uninstall the program and re install it. Do not connect the usb until the software is done down loading. check your computer for viruses you never know, had a problem one time with that. If you have a usb extension that might not work well with the dsp, had one extension go bad on me took me a second to figure it out. But to be honest anytime I have had a problem it was either my computer or something I did wrong.


----------



## maddawg (Oct 28, 2014)

if you cant figure it out your only about an hour away stop by the shop. 270-885-1690


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

maddawg said:


> if you cant figure it out your only about an hour away stop by the shop. 270-885-1690


I'll keep that in mind once I get through this next week. Thanks


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Hopefully we'll get an afternoon this week where we can meet and get this figured out. Hang in there, we'll get it.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

To follow up this issue, I did some testing with Kevin and we came to the conclusion that the usb connector on the unit was bad/damaged and not allowing me to connect with my computer. I got a replacement unit and everything connects just fine now.


----------



## M tandle (May 27, 2021)

bigbubba said:


> I’m really struggling here and need some help connecting my Helix DSP to my laptop. I’ll try and list all I’ve done.
> 
> *Computer:*
> Acer Aspire 1M laptop with touchscreen
> ...


How did you resolve the connection issue?? I'm having the exact same issue with my hertz audio dsp. Ty


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

My Helix usb port was bad and I got a replacement unit. Problem solved after that.


----------

